# 100 Must Have Horror songs



## Rob_Raz (Sep 16, 2012)

Just a heads up that Amazon has a MP3 download of 100 "Must Have" Horror classics for just over a buck. Plenty of creepy stuff to add to haunts for years to come. Not bad for $1.09.

http://www.amazon.com/100-Must-Have-Horror-Classics/dp/B00EL9DE1I/ref=sr_1_1?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&sr=1-1&keywords=100+must+have+horror


----------



## Walter (Oct 11, 2013)

LOL I have been surfing around for over an hour here on this forum (brandnew to me ) - I gotta go cuz there's an overload of eyepopping (and earpopping) stuff here.Thanks for the share!


----------



## vonroll (Sep 5, 2006)

Damn!... a penny a song. Nice. Thanks for the link.


----------

